# Start of my collection



## j.lee (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm new here and found this website when researching the bottles I've started collecting. I'm not sure about the years on these bottles as they came from a house I helped clean out.

 These are the Coca Cola bottles 10oz and 61/2oz bottle I've gotten so far. The 61/2oz is marked trademarked bottle from DE RIDDER LA with an L in the center of the bottom. the 10oz bottles are from Wilmington NC, Monroe GA, Gainesville FLA, and Savannah GA.
These are the Sprite bottles that I have. 2 from Crater Lake National Park, 1 from Everglades National Park, 1 From Grand Canyon National Park, and the other 2 I can't tell the names on the bottom of them
These are the 3 36oz Coke bottles with the original caps that I have. They are unmarked on the bottom. 
these are the 4 Mello Yello bottles in my collection.

My one Pepsi bottle with the original cap.

And these are the 2 Fanta bottles.

I also have a Rolling Rock beer pony bottle that I haven't included as it isn't a soda bottle


----------



## RCO (Apr 9, 2018)

I found a Fanta bottle the other day , its weird it was lying on the ground outside a variety store but there is no way that store actually sold the bottle as it said it was from Mexico and likely modern  ( and definitely not a Canadian bottle ) for " Fanta Pineapple " . as to how it got here I have no clue


----------



## j.lee (Apr 9, 2018)

The 2 Fanta bottles from what my mom told me were from the 60's time period grape flavored


----------



## RCO (Apr 9, 2018)

j.lee said:


> The 2 Fanta bottles from what my mom told me were from the 60's time period grape flavored



from what I see online Fanta is still sold in glass bottles in mexico , you can buy a case of them online thru amazon but there expensive $27 for a case of 12 and not sure how much shipping is


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 9, 2018)

Welcome to the site. your off to a good start. LEON.


----------



## j.lee (Apr 9, 2018)

One has 56 1035 74 the other 77 146 1035 with an L and 2 dots on it


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 9, 2018)

RCO said:


> I found a Fanta bottle the other day , its weird it was lying on the ground outside a variety store but there is no way that store actually sold the bottle as it said it was from Mexico and likely modern  ( and definitely not a Canadian bottle ) for " Fanta Pineapple " . as to how it got here I have no clue


Mexican soda is actually quite common here in the city, people say (and I'm not sure it's true anymore) that they use cane sugar instead of corn syrup so some people seek out the Mexican versions.  They still use the old style ACL bottles.  You can get Fanta, Coke, Inca Kola, and something called "Thumbs Up" imported from Latin America pretty easily.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 9, 2018)

j.lee said:


> One has 56 1035 74 the other 77 146 1035 with an L and 2 dots on it


I'm thinking those are from 1974 and 1977, I don't think they were using that design yet in the 60s.


----------



## RCO (Apr 9, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> Mexican soda is actually quite common here in the city, people say (and I'm not sure it's true anymore) that they use cane sugar instead of corn syrup so some people seek out the Mexican versions.  They still use the old style ACL bottles.  You can get Fanta, Coke, Inca Kola, and something called "Thumbs Up" imported from Latin America pretty easily.



next time I'm in that town where I found the Mexican Fanta bottle i'll check that variety store and another nearby one and see if they sell the Mexican Fanta as it had to come from somewhere , I'd be curious to try it


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 9, 2018)

RCO said:


> next time I'm in that town where I found the Mexican Fanta bottle i'll check that variety store and another nearby one and see if they sell the Mexican Fanta as it had to come from somewhere , I'd be curious to try it


Yeah I've never tried it myself, I should one of these days.  It tends to cost more than the regular local Fanta but not terribly expensive.


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 10, 2018)

Welcome to the site! Good start in collecting. Especially for just cleaning out a house. Looks like most are 70's bottles. The Pepsi '36' ounce is a good one.


----------

